# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  12 декабря(пятница), Markus Lange(Live) @ Xlib Club

## smailov

Карьера в house и techno? вы наверное думаете что это невозможно!? Markus Lange это класический пример подтверждающий обратное. Родился этот в будущем талантливейший Музыкант в 1985 году в Дюссельдорфе! Именно этот год дал нам выход в свет The legendary ''No Ufos' E.P из Model 500 а также очень много качественной электронной музыки тех времён ,чем Маркус очень гордится.

В начале 2002 он начал серьёзно заниматься написанием музыки и спустя некоторое время смог удивить и обратить внимание на свою личность многие рекорд лейблы и букинг агенства, что свидетельствует о его необычайном таланте, даре, умении творить. Спустя некоторое время он получил уважение и поддержку от Denis'a Karimani из Deklathon Records, больше известного как Remute, что стало серьёзным аргументом в развитии и прибавило уверенности в том что он нашёл себя. Именно на Deklathon Records
вскоре выходит его первый собственный релиз который назывался North & South Bonus 01.
Уже в 2005 м году выходит релиз который покорил techno сцену Германии под названием 'Big Trouble in little China' и был выпущен на таком лейбле как Psycho Shoxxs и немедленно стал в магазинах номером один по продажам . Всё это не из-за того что Sven Vath играл ету пластинку и уж точно не из-за того что у таких именитых Dj'eв как Andre Galluzzi, Miss Yetti, Dj Hell она всегда была с собой в рекорд боксе .Об этой пластинке говорила вся германия , такие влиятельные издания и интернет сайты как deejay.de где релиз долгое время держался в чартах номером один.
На различных этапах своей карьеры сотрудничал с такими известными именами в мире электронной сцены как Play Paul, Tiefschwarz, Mike Monday, Gregor Tresher, John Selway, Ozgur Can Daft Punk, Mr Oizo, Vitalic, Switch, Boys Noize, Justice,Sebastian,Oxia,Daniel Dexter и много других.

*Line-up:*
Smailov & Phateq
Markus Lange (Live)
Bitselector
Жигули

начало в 23-00.
по поводу списков, http://vkontakte.ru/events.php?act=s&gid=6046512

----------


## шалунья

ого !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

